# 8-9-13 Finally!



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man it has been a rough go for me the last few trips. Got skunked last 2 times out and before that got some mullet. Put in at "Sunk Boat Launch" AKA Galvez. Couldn't believe my eyes when I finally saw that flattie. Yeah he is no door mate but he is carrying a monkey that was on my back. lol...Managed several trout probally around 5 or 6 to get one at 17, flounder was 16, but felt much larger lol. 

Also I am new to fishing over in that area. Where does Alabama waters start? Is that bama on the south coast looking toward perdido bay?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job brother!!! I still haven't stuck 1 this year!!! Only been 1X though!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job. Were you gigging or fishing?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes I was Gigging and fishing in between when I see big boils. I see on google maps the white boarder. Man I was damn close to bama waters I quess. I may need an Alabama outta state. Do they expire on the 31st of August or from the date of purchase like ours? confused me.... dam bammers.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> Yes I was Gigging and fishing in between when I see big boils. I see on google maps the white boarder. Man I was damn close to bama waters I quess. I may need an Alabama outta state. Do they expire on the 31st of August or from the date of purchase like ours? confused me.... dam bammers.


they expire on the 31st might as well wait till then


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

mjg21 said:


> they expire on the 31st might as well wait till then


 
So I guess I did read it right. Is it 60 for fresh and salt from fla., and there isn't just a saltwater right?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

My Al lic was $100 
Nice dinner in the box.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Why was it 100 you huntin too?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought I read 60 from sept to sept


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Not sure why it was that,it was 99 actually,and it was a salt/fresh lic. I bought it in Andalusia also,its where I go to town.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Well hell on my budget that can make a difference. We need to get out there sometime, let you tell me how my setup is looking and ways to improve. Thx


----------

